# Fix for double connecting to computer?



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys and gals. 
Down the page a bit, ChevyNo.1 has a thread about ADB, and in that thread he has a link to some drivers for the X.
Well I installed those drivers yesterday and since then I only have to plug my phone into the computer once and it connects.
Here is a link to his thread.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2175-Your-1-ADB-Source!!-7-29-11


----------



## bigun (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks DRTMI Worked great. Removed a small but annoying hiccup.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

No problem. I hope it works for everybody.

Edit: just plugged phone in and had to unplug and plug.
Sorry guys, I plugged my phone in several times last night and only needed to plug it in once,
now today it's back to doing the same thing as before.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please, only use dev section for releases.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry about that.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome tho. Thx for the info


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Another great reason to use linux. I've never experienced this problem and you don't even need drivers


----------

